# Woodstock, GA?



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey gang, I saw a black Model 3 on the corner of Toonigh Rd. and Hwy 5 yesterday. First one I have seen this side of Atlanta. Any chance it was someone on here?

Dan


----------

